# Imac G3 won't power up after power button pushed



## skilltom2006 (Sep 24, 2006)

I looking for ways to fix this problem the green led light is dimly green on the board but yon't turn on it does nothing but power button flashes on and out it goes but little dim green light inside on board thks reply with help thks Tom


----------



## Will_5600 (Sep 24, 2006)

we need more information to solve the problem it might be that the hard drive has failed or there is no operating system other peope might be of more help


----------



## skilltom2006 (Sep 24, 2006)

it's Imac blue model # 5521 serial #Ym1348aulfb* iMac 500Mhz 256 memory 20gig hardrive mac os 9.0 I just received this imac any help would be apreciated


----------



## trulyperris (Aug 27, 2006)

Push the button on the side.


----------

